
SPI CA History (Debian) (2002) - yuhong
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/linux.debian.devel/dMwxk9_X79s/jKhfcZE798oJ
======
yuhong
Thinking about it, we are lucky that Debian used Gandi instead of StartCom
too.

